# Picking the Pup



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

Within the next four weeks, I'm planning on getting a new pup. The breeder that I've talked to has two, possibly three dogs remaining. The for sure two that are remaining are males. The third is a female and it may be spoken for as of now. The two males are the biggest of the litter and the smallest(runt) of the litter. The pedigrees from the dam and sire are very appealing to me.

I've heard many beliefs/myths about the two male dogs that I mentioned above. Is it true that these two are the two pups of the litter to avoid, ie....the biggest will be a dominant dog and the runt will be too timid and probably won't turn out as a good hunting dog. I'm thinking these are myths, but I would like to hear all of you guys/gals' opinions. I know it will vary in what you've heard or believe and that's what I want to hear. So please, any advice/help/comments from you will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a black lab that was the largest out of the bunch and he has absolutely no dominance issues.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I think there is no diffrence with the size of the pups, they might be biggter now but when they are seperated they will most likely be the same size at 6 months of age.

With the runt some of your best field trial dogs were the "runt" of the litter. One that comes to mind is "Lotttie" she turned out to be a pretty good dog :wink:

Dan


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Picking a pup from a litter can literally be a crap shoot. I got the runt and she turned out to be great. Most breeders/pro trainers will tell you to pick a LITTER, not a pup. It's in the genes brother...


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

King Buck, one of the greatest retrievers of all time, owned by John Olin of Winchester, was the runt of the litter and was hiding in the back of the kennel when they picked him up. I personally, would never allow myself to be in the position you're in, having to take the remaining pups. I would want to see them all and have my choice. I would also never want to pick up a pup on the 49th day if I could help it. The older they are, the more you can tell about them as long as they are will socialized.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Selecting a bright/attentive pup (not necessarily a HUNTING dog) is a SCIENCE. There is a way to tell if a dog is going to be too timid or aggressive and other such characteristics which manifest themselves in the first few months of life. Lots of books out there on how to select a good dog. Read as many as you can. It has ZERO to do with the dogs size.

Sadly, the introduction of selling/advertising litters via the web has led to alot of pre-selecting dogs without getting a 'hands on' experience in selecting a pup. If you buy like that, it is TOTALLY a crap shoot.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

It is all a crap shot, what might be great at 7-9 weeks old, might not be great at 6-9 months old if you don't do the work needed to get your pup ready. If you don't have a plan, plan to fail.

The easy part is picking them out, its everything after that counts.

Dan


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I breed dogs....have for many years. A true runt usually has some sort of medical problem that has caused the stunted growth. It's usually a heart related problem. Having said that, there is a huge difference between a true runt and a pup that just happens to be the smallest pup in a litter. Many people mistakenly think the smallest pup is a runt. A runt will be very, very small compared to the other pups. Often times it will jut not look quite right....the coat might be dull and with a lifeless feel to it. I will not sell a true runt to anyone. They can sometimes live a productive life and be good hunters and companions, but they are a big gamble.

Pick your pup based on what you see in the parents and grandparents....they will be the best indication of what to expect from a litter. Which pick you have is pretty much irrelevant. I've seen just about every method there is for picking pups you can imagine. You wouldn't believe some of the things people do when they come to "evaluate" one of my litters. I think it's comical, but I guess they feel like they're doing something to ensure they get the right pup. Find a reputable breeder, learn all you can about the parents and grandparents, and when you are comfortable with what your find grab a pup and start working with it.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree with bagman. There is a science in picking a pup and I'll flat guarantee you, if I can pick a pup at the 8th week, it'll be the best pup in the litter.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

gonehuntin' said:


> I agree with bagman. There is a science in picking a pup and I'll flat guarantee you, if I can pick a pup at the 8th week, it'll be the best pup in the litter.


That would be an extremely difficult theory to prove. What a person does with a pup after they bring it home is absolutely crucial. You could pick a pup that you believe is the best based on whatever method you believe in, but what if you are an exceptional trainer/handler? How would you know that it was the pup you picked or the methods you used to train and develop the pup? If a person really understands dogs, is an experienced trainer, etc. they will more than likely end up with a better dog when it is all said and done than a person who is inexperienced and starts out with a pup that is equal to the pup the experienced person trained.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

stonebroke said:


> That would be an extremely difficult theory to prove. What a person does with a pup after they bring it home is absolutely crucial. You could pick a pup that you believe is the best based on whatever method you believe in, but what if you are an exceptional trainer/handler?


Most of the people I picked pups for were field trialers, so, most were good trainers. However. Only God can make a great dog, a trainer just enhances and makes apparent it's abilities.



> How would you know that it was the pup you picked or the methods you used to train and develop the pup? If a person really understands dogs, is an experienced trainer, etc. they will more than likely end up with a better dog when it is all said and done than a person who is inexperienced and starts out with a pup that is equal to the pup the experienced person trained.


Again, there are certain attributes a dog is born with, and certain one's they develop. They are born with the ability to remember multiple marks, to be tractable, to enjoy people, to love water, to have drive and fire. These things no man can give to a dog. You are correct in the next part, an experienced person will nearly always end up with a better dog than an inexperienced guy.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Just pick the one you like and go with it, all of us have opinions and you know the saying about opinions. If the bloodine is right the dogs future is mostly up to you.

SIze matters but not in pups :wink:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

The thing most people seem to either forget or ignore is that the breeder has seen a litter since the day they were born. I spend countless hours with my pups before they go to their new homes. If anyone knows which pups are the most precocious, it should be the breeder. Yet, I have people come almost every time I have a litter who think they can determine which is the "Best" (no such think as far as I'm concerned) pup in the litter by spending an hour or so running the pups through whatever test they had most recently read about. They have no idea which pup might have just woke up from a nap, which pup is ready for a nap, etc. The other thing is that pups develop differently. The pup that might be the boldest, most outgoing pup at 8 or 10 weeks of age may not be when the pups are a year old.

There are just too many variables involved to determine which pup is the best pup in a litter at a young age.


----------

